# Will the Hawks improve next year with Bigg Dawg on board?



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Will the Hawks improve next year...
with the acquisition of Bigg Dawg??

Some say they are playoff Bound already?
Some say they're Team Chemistry will be a big question??...
Reef & Big dogg (I want the ball more??)

OR did the Bucks get the best of the deal with Kukoc??


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

The Hawks definitely won the deal, unless Leon Smith develops. I can see Big Dog and SAR combining for 45 PPG, IMO.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

The Hawks definetly one the deal hands down. The Hawks improved drastically. They will be much better this year over last year.

They might make the playoffs but i doubt it. We wont be able to see the team chemistry till we see them play together in a game.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

yes I agree with all of you, the Hawks defintely won this deal...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> They might make the playoffs but i doubt it.


Who's going to bump them out of the playoffs? Detroit, Miami, New York, Washington, Chicago, Cleveland, Philadelphia, Toronto and Milwaukee are all inferior teams to Atlanta.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Who's going to bump them out of the playoffs? Detroit, Miami, New York, Washington, Chicago, Cleveland, Philadelphia, Toronto and Milwaukee are all inferior teams to Atlanta.


These are the eight teams IMO that will make the Eastern confrence playoffs(in no particular order)


Pistons
Celtics
Magic
76ers
Bulls
Hornets
Nets
Bucks


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> 
> 
> These are the eight teams IMO that will make the Eastern confrence playoffs(in no particular order)
> ...


wow this is the first list in like 4 years I have seen "Bulls" in a list other than a crappiest teams list


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I think the Hawks will just miss the playoffs this year, but willl make themnext year:yes:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Putting the Bulls over the Hawks on a Playoff Predictions list is crazy. Their starting unit couldn't even beat Denver's reserves in an exhibtion summer league game.

And Philly is on the decline, no help for Iverson. Mutombo is washed out. Detroit's overrated, just some good defense reserves getting good minutes. Won't repeat the success they had last year.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

they are a team to really keep an eye on this year....

with the continuing development of Jason Terry only improving day by day, BIG DOG at SF Shareef at PF, Theo at C and possibly Dion Glover at SG that is a team of te future....I mean the team is young and talented....if they don't make the playoffs this year they will sure as hell make it next year...thats my opinion....

the team has a young talented bench as well, you can only keep an eye on them right now


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>untitled</b>!
> they are a team to really keep an eye on this year....
> 
> with the continuing development of Jason Terry only improving day by day, BIG DOG at SF Shareef at PF, Theo at C and possibly Dion Glover at SG that is a team of te future....I mean the team is young and talented....if they don't make the playoffs this year they will sure as hell make it next year...thats my opinion....
> ...




would you rank the current Hawks team over the Pacers next year?? Both of these teams will be improved, I was just wondering??


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Putting the Bulls over the Hawks on a Playoff Predictions list is crazy. Their starting unit couldn't even beat Denver's reserves in an exhibtion summer league game.
> 
> And Philly is on the decline, no help for Iverson. Mutombo is washed out. Detroit's overrated, just some good defense reserves getting good minutes. Won't repeat the success they had last year.



I don't think Rose played in summer league??? I think he is the best starting lineup player on the team???? Don't compare summer league especially with out players like Rose and Fizer being there... Rose will get the most shots, he will make the most passes he IS the Bulls right now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, Rose didn't play and he is the Bulls, I agree. But Fizer!? Come on, waste of a draft pick. But even you have to agree that, on paper, Hawks got a better team, on paper. Both teams are pretty inexperienced playing together.

*Jason Terry* vs. Jay Williams
Dermarr Johnson vs. Jamal Crawford (both unproven)
Glenn Robinson vs. *Jalen Rose*
*Shareef Abdur-Rahim* vs. Tyson Chandler
*Theo Ratliff* vs. Eddy Curry

Nazr, Dickau, Glover vs. Hassell, Fizer, Robinson (even)


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Yeah, Rose didn't play and he is the Bulls, I agree. But Fizer!? Come on, waste of a draft pick. But even you have to agree that, on paper, Hawks got a better team, on paper. Both teams are pretty inexperienced playing together.
> 
> *Jason Terry* vs. Jay Williams
> ...


lmao...how can you say Ratliff over Curry???


----------



## tmackin1 (Jul 12, 2002)

Leon Smith will be one of the best big men in the league in a couple years.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ratliff = Former All-Star and prime candidate for DPOY. Projected stats are 12ppg, 8rpg, 3bpg.

Curry = Former #4 pick with big time upside and potential. Projected stats are 9ppg, 8rpg, 1bpg.

So, yeah, Theo over Curry... for now.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

If the Hawks make the playoffs, it will be because of Ratliff, and definately not because of Big Dog.

If Ratliff is injured again next year, they have no shot at the playoffs.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Yeah, Rose didn't play and he is the Bulls, I agree. But Fizer!? Come on, waste of a draft pick. But even you have to agree that, on paper, Hawks got a better team, on paper. Both teams are pretty inexperienced playing together.
> 
> *Jason Terry* vs. Jay Williams
> ...


Terry over Jay I'll agree with yes only because I haven't seen Jay play yet.

Dermarr crawford even---thats fine

rose over robinson---i'll agree
rahim over chandler---yup
Ratliff over curry---at the least I'll give it an EVEN

and I would have to give the Bull's bench a thumbs up over the Hawks bench by A LITTLE... Nazr and Dickau are solid but Glover is a scrub... Hassell Fizer and Robinson DO contribute


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Yeah, Rose didn't play and he is the Bulls, I agree. But Fizer!? Come on, waste of a draft pick. But even you have to agree that, on paper, Hawks got a better team, on paper. Both teams are pretty inexperienced playing together.
> 
> *Jason Terry* vs. Jay Williams
> ...



I agree with you on everything except the bench-I think the bulls have a better one.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

I think it's rather insulting to add the bulls to the
playoffs and leave us out.We have FOUR possible
allstars.How many does Chicago have right now?
Has Jalen ever even made the allstar team?I'll
check on that....

Even after the Bulls got Jalen Rose last year we
were STILL better without Theo/Big Dog.JayWilliams
is a rookie and I heard he is a turnover machine.It's
simple,a rookie can't carry a team.

i think we beat the Bulls twice after Jalen was traded
there.Terry averaged 31PPG againest Chicago last
year.

The Bulls don't compare to us until Chandler/Curry
show they are allstar players.

I'm just alittle tired of of people putting a team that
won 12 games less than us last year WITHOUT Theo
and Big Dog.It's laughable.Both Curry/Chandler produce
about what Dermarr Johnson will in their second year.
About 9PPG.

Maybe the Bulls have alot better future,but in a way it
is kinda good.Maybe the hype we got last year was a
jinx.

People can compare lineups all they want,but if you are
going to do it that way the Kings or Mavs should win
the title every year and Detroit shouldn't make the
playoffs....but they did.

Matching up players names mean nothing.

Jalen Rose vs. Big Dog is debateable...IF not,Rose would
be the two time allstar.

With Orlandos lack of a front court you could make a
arguement that shouldn't make the playoffs on paper
because after Tmac it droped to Mike Miller and then...
to the aging Darrell Armstrong.

We were 19-17 the second half WITHOUT 2 allstars and
WITHOUT a sparkplug scorer like Dion Glover Who was
averaging 13PPG until he got hurt and had limited minutes.

Not to mention Dickau/Glover/Crawford/henderson/Mohammad/
Willis/Newble is better than:

Vaughn/Kukoc/Cal Bowdler/Hanno Mottola/Leon Smith/Mark
Strickland off the bench

Hanno/Leon/Strickland/Bowdler will not be in the NBA next
season most likely.

Henderson is a bust as a starter, but can come off the bench
and so can Glover/Willis(produces 8PPG 5RPG in 16MPG)
Mohammad is one of the better BACKUP Center in the east
and Newble is about like a Bruce Bowen off the bench.Plus
whatever Dickau gives us.

Most of our bench last year will not be in the league next
year and Glover/Willis/Mohammad/Newble/Henderson can
produce ok for the bench.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Sorry if it seemed rude.But it just gets alittle old you
know?Sorry if I offended anyone.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/glenn_robinson/index.html?nav=page

go compare.I understand Rose is more of a Point Foward,
but Big Dog is a more consisant shooter and scorer and 
rebounds and gets almost a steal a game more.And Rose
WAS a huge chunk of the Bulls offense while Big Dog
had to share with alot more scorers.

Maybe they are even.

I suspect we might make Big Dog more offensive and he
will average about 23PPG again while Shareef stays about
the same.I suspect Terry's numbers will be cut from 19.3PPG
to about 15PPG/8APG 2 steals.

People say Terry is a scoring PG,while that maybe true you
have to realize he had to take shots because guys like
Hanno Mottola/Mark Stickland/Leon Smith and other guys
gave the team nothing on a consisant basis.Some of the
pressure of scoring will be off Terry's shoulder.Sometimes
Terry was reluctant to shoot,but if he didn't we couldn't
score.No more watch Cal Bowdlers miss jumpers!lol

I just hope we stay healthy this go around.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

The Bulls should give Fizer a Corliss Williamson 6th
man role.Fizer is about like Williamson.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Yeah, Rose didn't play and he is the Bulls, I agree. But Fizer!? Come on, waste of a draft pick. But even you have to agree that, on paper, Hawks got a better team, on paper. Both teams are pretty inexperienced playing together.
> 
> *Jason Terry* vs. Jay Williams
> ...


I agree with ya on everything except the C matchup. Theo has been hurt for like a year and a half. granted he's an all-star but this is the eastern conference, I mean antonio davis made it!  Eddy has tremendous upside if he's learns how to play D and rebound but that'll come with time and exp.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Noway Eddy is better than Theo right now.There are
alot of if's with him still.If Theo is on the court he is
the better player RIGHT NOW.

Like alot of young teams Bulls fans figure everyone
on their starting lineup to become allstars.Sadly,that
doesn't usally happen.

Theo might continue to be a bust.It wouldn't surprise
me if he leaves is screwed with nothing.

Antonio Davis is also better than Eddy Curry right
now.I seen this guys play last year.I saw Alan Henderson
(backup)put moves on Chandler and score on him.These
kids aren't ready to contribute and make the playoffs.Hendu
frustrated Chandler and made him commit silly fouls.These
guys are still to young RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Alan Henderson does make young players look foolish. I noticed that. Whoever said the Bulls will make the playoffs over Indiana is on drugs.


----------

